# Fond décran ne saffiche pas au démarrage !



## Scalounet (3 Octobre 2011)

Salut tous, 

Petit problème rencontré depuis 2/3 jours, au redémarrage, je ne retrouve plus le fond décran que javais avant de l'éteindre ! 

Une idée ? 

Rci


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2011)

ton fond d'écran n'est pas sur un disque externe?


----------



## Scalounet (3 Octobre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> ton fond d'écran n'est pas sur un disque externe?



Que nenni !


----------



## Calderan (3 Octobre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Que nenni !


j'aurai essayé 

tu as quoi à la place de ton fond? une couleur unie ou un autre fond?
(je suppose que tu es déjà passé par une réparation des autorisations? )


----------



## Scalounet (3 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement, jai réparé les autorisations, mais rien ny fait  
En fait au début javais la «très belle» voie céleste, et maintenant je me retrouve avec un fond gris clair uni (je préfère ça)  

Merci a toi davoir essayé


----------



## Larme (3 Octobre 2011)

Toujours sous _Snow LeopardL_ ou t'es passé à _Lion_ ? Car j'avais cru lire un ou deux topics avec des problèmes de fond d'écran sous _Lion_...


----------



## Scalounet (3 Octobre 2011)

Je suis sous le roi des zanimaux ! 
J&#8217;ai regardé, mais n&#8217;ai rien trouvé... vais approfondir mes recherches alors !


----------



## Larme (3 Octobre 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-fond-decran-sur-lion-775152.html ?
Apparemment, un problème débile de clavier/souris sous Lion... C'est pas tout à fait le même problème, mais c'est peut-être lié


----------



## Scalounet (3 Octobre 2011)

Merci, c&#8217;est gentil Larme, j&#8217;avais vu ce sujet...  
Essayé, mais non !!! 

Et pas la peine de tirer la langue, non mais !!


----------



## Scalounet (4 Octobre 2011)

De mieux en mieux !

Jai choisi de sélectionner un fond provenant non plus de iphoto, mais des fonds Apple dorigine... 
Hier, jen choisi un, et ce matin a louverture, jen ai un autre provenant du même fichier !! 

Jpige pas !


----------

